

"Singles and Doubles, Not BlockBusters" -- Memo to Disney Executives - lionhearted
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2011/11/some-thoughts-on-our-business.html

======
thristian
I am amused how well Jeffrey Katzenberg describes the way that Pixar rose to
pre-eminence over Disney in the 90s - "Getting Writers Who Can Tell the
Stories", "Kids Movies Aren’t Just for Kids", "only the product matters".

